# Anxiety, depression, ADD, Aspergers, OCD symptoms?



## monty_the_python (Aug 8, 2009)

-


----------



## Koolaide89 (Aug 20, 2009)

STORY OF MY LIFE! Literally!!! I have depression and ADD, I had them before I was Just diagnosed with IBS. I'm on academic probation right now, and I've struggled in school my whole life. No one understands how I could possibly hate college... but I do. I'd rather kill myself than go through another semester. But I will be back there September 1st. I just feel so much fatique, weakness, anemia, listlessness, constant hunger, constant bloating, constant lack of focus, attention, organization, etc. I have been seeing a pyschiatrist, but no medication ever seems to work anymore. My Adderall doesn't work like it did. I have NO idea what to do. I just feel so helpless, lost, angry, frustrated, and confused.My mother also suffers from Depression and ADD she's had her whole life. And she has undiagnosed digestive issues. Her brother was diagnosed with IBS as well. I think they both perpetuate each other. The depression is worsened by the symptoms of IBS. Just a guess though.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

In my case anxiety followed IBS for all of the usual reasons. One of the things that has always intrigued me is that after I began to get some relief with the flavonoid supplement I take for cardio and IBS-D, I began to run into others who used a similar red grape seed and gingko supplement for their ADD. (In the case of the son of someone I worked with, his grades in math jumped from Fs to Cs almost immediately, showing that he could absorb the info, just not get it out.) There are linkages I have found on Google Scholar between these extracts and serotonin production, so I imagine that is the direction from which this relief is coming, although I can't say with any certainty of how it all works.http://scholar.google.ca/scholar?q=flavono...amp;btnG=SearchMark


----------

